# [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben



## Keimzellenbestand (28. Dezember 2013)

*[Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Hallo,

  folgendes Problem: ich habe meine gesamten Englisch Vokabeln in einem Ordner in Verknüpfungen gespeichert. 

  Der Dateiname sieht dann ungefähr so aus: 


  a  mind - Verstand, Psyche, Gedächtnis, Meinung, Absicht, Denkweise
  afraid {adj} - besorgt, ängstlich, befürchtend,
  to edge - begrenzen, umranden, schärfen, säumen,  besetzen, sich durchdrängen



    Die Verknüpfungen weisen auf die ensprechende dicct.cc Seite.

  Da das per Hand jedoch bisschen aufwendig ist:
  Wie könnte ich nun - möglichst „sinnvoll“ - die Vokabeln/Dateinamen per Skript in ein „Dokument“ (z.B. Word, oder LaTeX) schreiben lassen? Mit „sinnvoll“ meine ich, dass das ganze (evtl. nach kleiner manueller Nachbearbeitung) gut fürs Lernen geeignet ist, *d.h. *übersichtlich* bzw. geordnet/kontrolliert* => einfach etwas komfortabler.


Da sich meine Programmiererfahrungen relativ in Grenzen halten, kann ich den „Schwierigkeitsgrad“ auch nicht wirklich einschätzen. 



  Bin über jede Anregung dankbar.

  Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Ahab (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Hm, wie? Du speicherst deine Vokabeln einzeln und von Hand in Webseiten-Verknüpfungen? Warum speicherst du sie nicht gleich in ein Dokument?


----------



## Keimzellenbestand (26. März 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Hi,

sry für die späte Antwort. Ich hab damals halt so angefangen & dann, auch nach Bermerken der Umständlichkeit, immer weiter gemacht. Sind eben recht viele, deswegen würd ich das gern per Skript erledigen lassen.^^


----------



## Rho (26. März 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Kannst du mal etwas näher erläutern wie dieses "übersichtlich[e] bzw. geordnet[e]/kontrolliert[e]" Ergebnis aussehen soll?


----------



## Keimzellenbestand (26. März 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Naja, prinzipiell würde mir eine Tabelle mit 2 Spalten reichen. Idealerweise mit alphabetischer Reihenfolge & Sortierung ensprechend der Wortart (Verben - beginnen mit "to", Nomen - beginnen mit "a/an", Adjektive {adj.}, etc.)
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, inwiefern sich das per Skript umsetzen lässt. Ich hab mal ein Screenshot angehängt.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Laudian (26. März 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Kannst du den Ordner vlt. einmal zippen und hier hochladen ? Dann probiere ich mich mal an so einem Script.
Sollte eigentlich eine Sache von 5 Minuten sein.


----------



## Keimzellenbestand (26. März 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Laudian (26. März 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Und da hast du deine Tabelle:

http://h2190826.stratoserver.net/Vokabeln.xlsx

Ich muss jetzt weg, ich verfeiner die dann aber nochmal wegen den Adjektiven etc... Du hast die deutschen und englischen Vokabeln übrigens an einigen Stellen nicht durch " - " getrennt gehabt, das war etwas nervig zu korrigieren 

So sieht das "(Python)script" übrigens aus:

```
import os, xlsxwriter
filelist = os.listdir("C:\Test")
for n in range(len(filelist)):
	filelist[n] = filelist[n][:-4]

vokabeln = []
for element in filelist:
	vokabeln.append(element.split(" - "))

workbook = xlsxwriter.Workbook("Vokabeln.xlsx")
worksheet = workbook.add_worksheet()

for n in range(len(vokabeln)):
	eng, ger = vokabeln[n]
	worksheet.write(n, 0, eng)
	worksheet.write(n, 1, ger)

workbook.close()
```


----------



## Keimzellenbestand (26. März 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Vielen Dank für die  Arbeit 


> Ich muss jetzt weg, ich verfeiner die dann aber nochmal wegen den Adjektiven etc...



Könntest du, dann auch das Script dazu updaten? Wäre echt genial.

Herlichen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Laudian (26. März 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

So, ich hab die Datei mal geupdatet, gleicher Links wie eben (http://h2190826.stratoserver.net/Vokabeln.xlsx).

Allerdings musst du ein paar Sachen da nochmal von Hand nachkorrigieren, also Nomen die nicht mit a anfangen oder Adjektive wo kein {Adj} beisteht.


```
import os, xlsxwriter
filelist = os.listdir("C:\Test")
for n in range(len(filelist)):
	filelist[n] = filelist[n][:-4]

vokabeln = []
for element in filelist:
	vokabeln.append(element.split(" - "))

workbook = xlsxwriter.Workbook("Vokabeln.xlsx")
Nomen = workbook.add_worksheet()
Verben = workbook.add_worksheet()
Adjektive = workbook.add_worksheet()
Rest = workbook.add_worksheet()

nom_row = 0
verb_row = 0
adj_row = 0
rest_row = 0

for n in range(len(vokabeln)):
        eng, ger = vokabeln[n]
        if eng.startswith("a ") or eng.startswith("an "):
                Nomen.write(nom_row, 0, eng)
                Nomen.write(nom_row, 1, ger)
                nom_row+=1
        elif eng.startswith("to "):
                Verben.write(verb_row, 0, eng)
                Verben.write(verb_row, 1, ger)
                verb_row+=1
        elif "adj" in eng:
                Adjektive.write(adj_row, 0, eng)
                Adjektive.write(adj_row, 1, ger)
                adj_row+=1
        else:
                Rest.write(rest_row, 0, eng)
                Rest.write(rest_row, 1, ger)
                rest_row+=1


workbook.close()
```


----------



## Keimzellenbestand (27. März 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Du bist echt genial, vielen Dank


----------



## Laudian (27. März 2014)

*AW: [Skript] Viele Verknüpfungsnamen(Vokabeln) in externe Datei schreiben*

Kein Ding, ich hab ja auch wieder dazugelernt 
Ich hab vorher noch nie irgendwas in eine Tabellendatei geschrieben ^^


----------

